# Railroad car bridge



## Marlin44 (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone know where you can purchase a retired / salvaged flatbed railroad car? My issue is that I just purchased a tract of acreage in Franklin county that has an very large wide creek on it. It is going to take at least a 40 to 60 foot span to clear the streamside. I am looking at I-beams as one possibility. I did find a company in California that ships retired flatbeds out of Savannah - but they really have a price tag attached to them. I have tired CSX with no luck and The Athens line says they don't own their equipment. A flatbed will hold 80K lbs., which will hold most heavy equipment. I have found 3 carriage cars and a caboose on a side track that has been their for many years but can not identify the owning company. Any ideas, any railroad employees that may have a contact or direction to go would be appreciated.


----------



## Bpruitt (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know the name of it but there is a scrap iron yard in cartersville that cuts them up . You might call some scrap yards there and ask them which one.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2013)

How about float across like they did in the old days. Maybe use an old pontoon boat and a cable system.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2013)

Are you wanting to drive across in a atv or truck.


----------



## Crakajak (Dec 9, 2013)

If it is 40 foot, buy a used ship container and cut the end out of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 9, 2013)

Some of our company land uses old flatbed RR cars for bridges, you can drive anything from a skidder to a log truck over them.


Contact B&H RR company in Sandersville Ga.


----------



## Dog Hunter (Dec 9, 2013)

how about an old tractor trailer frame.  Be a lot easier to get into woods and place


----------



## jimbo4116 (Dec 9, 2013)

Marlin44 said:


> Does anyone know where you can purchase a retired / salvaged flatbed railroad car? My issue is that I just purchased a tract of acreage in Franklin county that has an very large wide creek on it. It is going to take at least a 40 to 60 foot span to clear the streamside. I am looking at I-beams as one possibility. I did find a company in California that ships retired flatbeds out of Savannah - but they really have a price tag attached to them. I have tired CSX with no luck and The Athens line says they don't own their equipment. A flatbed will hold 80K lbs., which will hold most heavy equipment. I have found 3 carriage cars and a caboose on a side track that has been their for many years but can not identify the owning company. Any ideas, any railroad employees that may have a contact or direction to go would be appreciated.



Check salvage yards for angle iron truss joists.  Lot cheaper than I beams and easier to transport than a railroad car.  

Friend bought some 40 ft. from a yard in Valdosta. Gave something like a $100 each best I remember. Cooper Equipment Contracting.


----------



## Marlin44 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the ideas and leads. I hope to put in something so that I can get a dozer and truck across it.


----------



## 3ringer (Dec 9, 2013)

Dozer and truck, scratch the pontoon idea. Lol


----------



## Pat Tria (Dec 9, 2013)

Would an old abandoned mobile home frame work for you?


----------



## Marlin44 (Dec 10, 2013)

I talked to a guy today who has a 48' flatbed steel semi that he bent the axle on that is for sale . He said it would hold 50K lbs. ? Do you think that is correct?


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 10, 2013)

How would you get this much weight into place in a wetland? You will have to stick build something on site. Construction in a wetland without permits is not something you want to advertise though.


----------



## Marlin44 (Dec 10, 2013)

Before I purchased the property I did do my due diligence with the correct authorities. It took almost 2 months to receive verbal approval. Of course now I have to submit the paper work with plans, drawing, etc... Expect it to probably take another 2 months for written approval. I have talked with a track hoe owner who can lift it. I will have to set abutments in place before. It not going to be easy but I want to protect the stream. But before I submit plans I have to know what I will be using, RR car, flatbed, etc.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 10, 2013)

Hope it goes well. Post a picture when you finish as that will be a neat project.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Dec 10, 2013)

I would hate to see the trackhoe that will lift a railroad car. 
A flatbed trailer would be tough enough.
A PC400 komatsu maxes out around 18,000 lbs. And that one big toy most people dont have.


----------



## Marlin44 (Dec 10, 2013)

According to the company that sells the RR car's once they strip them down to just the actual deck a 40 footer weighs 11,000 lbs.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Dec 10, 2013)

Marlin44 said:


> I talked to a guy today who has a 48' flatbed steel semi that he bent the axle on that is for sale . He said it would hold 50K lbs. ? Do you think that is correct?



Definitely, and more, that's just the road legal weight.  The trailer should have a plaque with date of manufacture, weight limits, weight of the trailer itself, etc.


----------



## jiminbogart (Dec 19, 2013)

Pat Tria said:


> Would an old abandoned mobile home frame work for you?



Those things are flimsy. 

I would not drive a pickup truck across one.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Dec 19, 2013)

*flatbed truck trailer*

I second the motion for getting a 20-year old 45-foot flatbed semi-trailer, meant to haul around 17 tons of weight.

Here's one listed on Craigslist for $3200.  I spent ten seconds of searching to find this.  You can probably find a dozen for around $3000, maybe even a few in Georgia.
https://eastnc.craigslist.org/ctd/4231343404.html

That would be the "bridge" I'd put in if I had to cross a stream on my property.


----------



## Marlin44 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yep, the old flat semi trailer is looking like the best option now. I have located several in Georgia this week. 1 is to short, only 31' rated @ 31K lbs. and the 43' I am waiting for the seller to email a copy of the tag.  But they only want $1500.


----------

